
Joining A Startup: 1,000 Terrors, 9,000 Delights - jkresner
https://keen.io/blog/79899208386/joining-a-startup-1-000-terrors-9-000-delights
======
mysteriousllama
Working at non-vaporware startups is hard. Very hard. Bootstrapping one is
even harder.

Long hours, little time for family. After a big push I'll be entirely strung
out and exhausted, staring at a wall mumbling random thoughts like someone who
suffers from dementia. It's miserable.

And rewarding in so many ways. My personal favorite is that at the end of the
day I get to say 'Look at what I built! Millions of people are using it!'..
Nothing beats that feeling.

I'm not young anymore. I've done more startups than most. I'll eventually be
taken as a joke no matter how up to date my skill-set is. But for now.. This
is what I love. Some people are just built for it.

~~~
gphat
That's a good perspective. It's not for everyone. I didn't touch on that in my
post, but it's important. I maintain a pretty rigid schedule and it's not been
a problem at this job.

A reason I'm well suited is perhaps many years of ops and on-call work. I am
not necessarily at my desk banging out code all day and night but weekend and
middle-of-the-night emergencies are nothing new.

I also have a spouse who very much believes in me being happy. She's been
really great in this process too.

Thanks for your comments!

------
samwilliams
Why on earth is this title in caps?

~~~
dkador
Yeah, I was wondering that too!

~~~
samwilliams
Presumably OP just copied and pasted the title from the blog which actually
has the title in caps (rather than using text-transform: capitalize).
Nonetheless, this is hardly the HN way.

